# The Yashica Electro 35 GSN



## smithdan (Apr 23, 2016)

A trip through the internet comes up with scads of info on this camera along with gobs of praise.  Felt lucky to find this one, really great shape and at a ridiculously low thrift store price.  The first time out however I wondered what the fuss was all about. 

The Electro 35 is aperture priority so user control is limited to choosing the f stop and deciding what speed film to use.  The shutter speed is controlled by the onboard meter with nifty lights to announce if there is too much light or not enough requiring flash or camera support.  Shutter speeds range from 1/5oo to 30 sec.


Handsome looking '70's styling with brushed chromy stuff,  nice fast lens,  Bit big but holds nice and is easy to use.  Not as heavy as it looks but with a solid well made feel.









As I expected better from this camera and it seemed to be working well, I gave it a second chance.  Stopped it at good old f8, fed it some easy to get along with FP4 and ... .   All are full frame scans, crops to tidy up the edges only.  No artsy stuff here, just trying to check out exposure, general sharpness and focus.


Set focus on the fine mesh, DOF scale said the fence would be in acceptable focus too..





...nice and sharp on the grass, missed exposure for the yardstick to be expected..




warty old tree, camera did pretty good balancing the light and shady sides ..




..and still on f8, low light (100w bulb 6-7 ft. away), focus set on that box in the middle, camera steady, for what seemed like a 2 sec exposure.. 





So maybe this one is, as the reviews say, pretty decent after all.  
Here it is all dressed up in its case bottom and fitted lens shade, with a cool period design strap, all set to go downtown.


----------



## compur (Apr 24, 2016)

Love the hood


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 24, 2016)

I had one of these. Put two rolls in it. Shredded both of them for some reason, so I sold it.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 25, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> I had one of these. Put two rolls in it. Shredded both of them for some reason, so I sold it.


Funny it should do that MC, transport design seems pretty smooth.  First time I opened the back on an old Voigtlander Vitomatic a bunch of film bits from between the sprocket holes fell out.  Took a while to work out the stiff shutter winding mechanism on that one.


----------

